
What Branches of Math Would Aliens Most Likely Share? - DarkContinent
https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/ipg7g3/what_branches_of_mathematics_would_aliens_most/
======
poormystic
I've tried to make a new mathematical philosophy using the permutations of
lists rather than numbers as the basic structure upon which understanding
would rest. I think that such a mathematics could replace our numerical maths
in many respects. Therefore I don't think that the aliens would necessarily
have any thinking in common with our own.

